# Flying into SLC 03/01 - 03/05 - bad idea?



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Last month i set up a vacation to SLC thinking i could go and hit Snowbasin for a good trip. I anticipated the snow may pick up but i was wrong. The conditions and temps are not looking so hot.
Has anyone been out there? Think i will be riding a lot of ice?
My hotel is booked in Ogden - are all mountains in that area going to have pretty much the same conditions or can they differ? reason i ask is i was going to pre order my lift tickets through liftopia for snowbasin, but if it is going to make a big difference i might just hold off and buy per day. Never been to Utah before pretty pumped about it still.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude should have been here today. Best pow day of the season easily. It was nice to see snow and just drop whatever you wanted to. Just hit Basin and Pow Mow and then go back to the one you liked the most.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Things are looking up - im seeing expectations of 1-3 feet depending on the source between today and Friday. I get into SLC On thursday and then on the slopes of Snowbasin Friday morning.

Does anyone know if the route to Ogden from SLC is going to be problematic for me to get to in my 2wd rental car? Staying at the Bestwestern in Ogden hoping i have no issues getting to the mountain if it is still dumping when i get there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SLC to Ogden should be fine. Ogden to Basin? That could be your problem if it is still snowing. Friday should be the only difficult day. You timed it perfectly! Have Fun!


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Drive up ended up being perfect - pretty epic day getting to lay fresh lines on untouched areas multiple times throughout the day. Around 3:00 it started to get pretty ugly out though. It Snowed for the last hour or so that we were there but as soon as we got down in elevation as we left there was nothing. Forecast still calling for more snow today 1-3 inches isn't munch but even a dusting would be an improvement. The place was slammed though a lot of people, there are still pockets of pow to be found when i left but it definitely got tracked out faster than i anticipated.

Check the pics


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

today was not as nice, but still not a bad day. Im hoping for less wind Sunday - Strawberry is my favorite area but traversing back over to the main area really blows on tired legs. Couple of still fluffy runs off main street to be found, seeing more ice sat though.. hope sunday is a bit warmer too, 12 at the top.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Good timing, definitely the best it's been all season.


----------

